# perdido bay



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Can you flounder gigg around bird island, and anywhere else in perdido bay? I am new at this, any help of where i can gigg in perdido bay would be vey much appreciated??!! thks scott :notworthy:


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Perdido Bay holds lots of big flounder but, the water usually has zero visibility. I do much better in that area on rod an reel. Good Luck.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

If you search my for my user name, just about every flounder picture I posted came from Perdido bay.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Thks for info about perdido bay I can't wait to try the gigging. Hey, can you high anywhere in the bay like bird island, or only in certain places? I saw somewhere on forum that gigging wasn't allowed in some places??


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> Thks for info about perdido bay I can't wait to try the gigging. Hey, can you high anywhere in the bay like bird island, or only in certain places? I saw somewhere on forum that gigging wasn't allowed in some places??


i havent heard of gigging not allowed in certain places but i know for a fact your not aloud to gig or fish on the base . also perdido bay is very murky water but i have seen people in there gigging i would suggest go gigging at fort pickens or the cove across from shermans cove in pensacola bay.


----------

